# Tools I make (sharpening stones, planes and irons)



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Making a honing stone*

I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".

It did not work out exactly as planned. It is a very good stone and I will use it for honing razors personally and in my business (I run a small sharpening shop too). I underestimated the hardness of the raw material and the smooth finish it would take. It is extremely fine grit, not my plan exactly, but it still will find plenty of use.

Ok, here is the raw material. I literally found this stone. It was a big chunk that interested me. I could tell it would cleave well and make a flat (ish) surface to start with. I did not think to take a picture of the whole thing, just the sliver I chose for this project.










I inspected the piece well and looked for any flaws that may cause a problem in the future. Rocks are kinda like wood, they have "knots" and separated grain issues that make for poor work surfaces. This piece looked "tight & straight grained"










This rock I found is not native to central Illinois I do not believe. But The last ice age brought some glaciers down and I find odd things near the river that erosion has exposed. It is a form of slate. From my study of sharpening stones I saw a resemblance to novaclite http://www.state.ar.us/agc/novaculi.htm . The very sought after material they make "Arkansas" and "Wa********************a" stones from. It is a sedimentary rock with high amounts of tiny quartz crystals . There is a little more info on natural sharpening stones here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whetstone_(tool). And Japanese water stones here. http://masamiki.com/mono/tools/waterstones.htm . Not to get off subject here but I have studied Japanese sword polishing some, amazing.

Back to this particular piece of stone. I used cheap eBay silicon carbide (trade name carborundum) to hone the raw material. I think I paid $7 for a pair of 2 sided silicon bench stones, a total of 4 grits. Pretty basic, I just had some water and elbow grease. I started with the coarsest grit and worked the stone down.










After I flattened/honed the stone I inspected it closer for flaws, didn't see any, cool. I was aiming for a large square or rectangle stone for final polishing of plane irons and chisels. I freehand sharpen and like to go in a tight circular motion, moving around the stone. The narrow "store bought" stones did not give me the work surface I liked.










I laid out and cut the stone with my crude technique, a diamond wheel on a grinder. If I were making more of these (which I have thought about, sell them ?) I would spring for a proper stone/tile cutter. Anyway, it worked.










I wish I could post a bigger picture…this is very pretty. In the sunlight you can see all the millions of little crystals twinkling. I used the "sacrificial" carbide stones again to round the edges/corners a little to avoid accidental damage in the future.










I then just hot glued the stone to a small piece of cedar to make it a bench hone. I did hone some chisels with it. I found the stone was too hard and smooth for doing it with any speed. Virtually no slurry is worked up from the stone. I was able to put a mirror polish on the one in the picture. But I decided this particular stone was better suited for honing razors, exacto-knives, pocket and carving knives. I have an almost worthless stainless steel straight razor I have always had problems getting a perfect edge on (SS is not good sharpening, high carbon steel is good steel) I was able to make a "shaver" out of it.










This blog is sort of about making planes, but really there are plans out there everywhere for that. Some also showed interest in tempering steel, a simple Google search will teach you all you need to know. I thought I would share some of my knowledge of sharpening stones, I think they are an important tool.

I will blog more about making planes and irons from scratch. If anyone has any interest in more detail about sharpening stones, feel free to ask, I may just know the answer 

I am calling this stone in the "Surgical black" class. It is hard, fine and blueish black.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


fascinating!


----------



## Topapilot (Nov 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Daren,
This is the most unique information I've seen on a woodworking site, meaning I've never seen anyone explain where sharpening stones come from, or how they are made.

Please continue!

Robb


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Great job. I Delaware the entire state is a sandbar and flat to boot. I don't know how deep you have to go to get out of sand. But nothing I've seen.

If you want a sand pit, just dig in your back yard.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Cool! Keep the info coming!


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Very interesting read. Thanks for sharing with us. I will more than likely look
at stones etc laying about in a different light now.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Good info Daren. Thanks for the explanation, and I look forward to reading more in the future.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Daren -

Thanks for the write up and photos on this…that's a cool process.

You said: "This blog is sort of about making planes, but really there are plans out there everywhere for that." That may be true, but I think there is real value in seeing how individuals do it…cause it always varies and we can definitley learn from the different approaches people take…

"Some also showed interest in tempering steel, a simple Google search will teach you all you need to know." Again - I'd love to see and read about the way that you do it, and I'm pretty certain others would benefit too!

I'm really not trying to pressure you into blogging topics you don't want to, and can relate with the idea that if it's been done elsewhere, why repeat…but there really is something to hearing how and individual woodworker, toolmaker, sharpener, sawyer, does it, cause it ain't gonna be the same as the rest!

You're blogs are great and your ability to share you expertise is really wonderful…


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Yea Dorje, you're right about dismissing some of the other parts in the first blog as common knowledge. I will blog them, really, I was just trying to prioritize. There is much to know, if one is interested. Google search was a lazy thing to say. I have learned so much from so many, good and bad then mixed the two (and still learn by trail and error). Maybe my experience will be part of someone else's mix? Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


COOL THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobG (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Very cool! This is almost a forgotten art and you make it look easy. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Wow. that looks a lot like the slates I've gotten my hands on. Old roofing slates, from a barn near my grandparents. (about a milk crate full) and some largish chunks of chalkboard. The latter is soft enough to cut with a handsaw - but it's not easy work. It might be a grade or two softer and create more of a slurry, so I'd suspect it may work in much the same way… but if it doesn't, the price was right.
I'll be watching future posts in this series with interest.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


scottb, you never know. Depending on where the material came from, you may well have something good on your hands. If it is just chalky/powder slurry it is not really doing anything. But if there is some fine grit to it, that is good. Those would be the little crystals embedded in the sedimentary matrix. Just like a man made stone, they are abrasive materials (carbide silicon or aluminum oxide most often) bound together mechanically.


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots (Jun 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Thats called bluestone. My dad and I would make bluestone patios in the Lakebluff area with that. Blanchards, the materials store sold it by that name in various size dimensions. I miss that material. Its also great for breeding discus and angelfish but thats another website.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


This post is a keeper. If you do begin to make these for sale let us know.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


rikkor, I will let you guys know. I am working on a natural 2 sided stone right now. I have been getting raw stone from different places trying to find a material that is a fast cutter. The stone like is in this post will be laminated to the back of it for a finish/honing stone. I have just not found the perfect combo yet.

I did buy a small wholesale lot of mined natural stones I will be selling soon. They are already cut to size, they just needed flattened and smoothed. They were sold as "sharpening stones", but lacked alot of work to make them anything I would use. The material is very good, it just still has the saw marks in it and generally just in rough shape. I bought one and was surprised just how good it was for the price, so I bought several more at a discount. I hope to sell them to get my money back (I know I will not get my labor for dressing them, but that is fine) and get some decent stones in some peoples hands that would not otherwise know what to look for.

I thought I would just post some pictures, since this is my blog. Here is a picture of the stones I was talking about. The one on the right is how I bought them, the left one is after I flattened it.










I want to throw these pictures in just because the stone is so pretty. This is my honing block. It is harder than most of my natural stones so it makes a good tool for flattening. I make a slurry of aluminum oxide and water, then work the stones with the block. I always lap my stones together to keep them flat during/after use. This is just as a sacrificial stone for something new and in real bad shape. I made this one too, I have several of them, this is just one of the prettiest ones.



















I actually have power tools to do this. I have electric diamond flat plate hones. They are not much faster (just easier on the arms). I enjoy doing it by hand too, I'm weird.

To kinda tie 2 subjects together, (personally I have trouble following threads here, I am not used to this format) there is more about the honing stone I made for this blog here. It's the subject of "straight razor shaving". http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1710# This is the results the hone gave me. If you have already seen it, sorry, it is the "hair drop test". Swing a hair at a blade, if it cuts…it's sharp.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Wow… this is fascinating… I can't wait to see more… lol…


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Daren

This posting was an fantastic education, please keep up the great information, I for one will be looking for more.

Thanks


----------



## kristian2858 (Dec 2, 2011)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


i love your blog it's awsome


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Someone call Smitty this has gotta be a 12 on the Galoot Index. TIm really interested in this topic, thanks for sharing Darren and if you keep on talkin ill keep on listenin.

(EDIT) well thanks for reviving this thread apparently ill just keep readin cause you have done the talkin all ready lol.


----------



## Tomcc1966 (Nov 12, 2016)

Daren said:


> *Making a honing stone*
> 
> I mentioned in one of my project post where I pictured a small hand plane that I made in my shop that I also make the irons and sharpening stones. I of course make the wood too, since I have a sawmill. Others showed interest in more details, so here they are. I did not know where to start. I am starting with a honing stone I "made".
> 
> ...


Hello Daren, like so many others I am interested in attempting to make my own sharpening stones. In Iowa, we have an abundance of different minerals and stones, limestone is particularly common this is why so many towns in this region of the state have the word "rock" in their names. Would limestone be an adequate or acceptable stone for sharpening carbon steel blades or would I require some other form of stone? Your expertise is most appreciated.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*

I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.

*EDIT: THERE IS PLANE IRON INFO ADDED AFTER THE KNIFE*

I made this for my brother. He is left handed and there is actually a right-left handed sushi knife. He lives on a boat (50' Hatteras motor yacht) in Tampa Bay.
I started with a piece of wood and tool steel.










I "roughed out" the blank while the iron was relatively soft, it was already tool steel…hardened tool steel is a whole new ball game. Then I heat treated (to 1800 degrees in my forge) quenched it in 22 degree water/salt/ice. I tempered it (reheated it to soften it just a bit) slowly and let it slow cool. Now I have a piece of steel that is hard enough to keep an edge, but not so hard it is brittle.










The steel is mounted in the rough handle with epoxy. Then I move to the wet stones. You cannot use power tools on steel at this point, it will mess up the hardness if you overheat it. I free hand ground this on these stones to get the proper geometry. Tough going, over 2 hours on the stones.










After I get the "shape" right it is time to polish/sharpen. I move to natural water stones. My man made stones (aluminum oxide, silicone oxide) only go to 600-800 grit…I need to go to 8,000. I am about 3000 (?) in this picture. It is already "razor sharp", note the band aid, one split second loss of concentration and to the bone it went. And I am a long way from as sharp as he wants it.










I am far enough along to finish the handle (HEY woodworking). 2 tone dye on quilted rock maple. You can see my glove, I will not handle this knife from now on without them. It is already that sharp and my hand oils/sweat may rust the blade. It has to be coated with veggy oil from now on in the salt air of the Gulf where it will be going, it's high carbon steel.


















Now I have to strop it with 2 different strops and the final touch newspaper on float glass. When you are using paper to abrade hardened steel you are on the microscopic level. That is what it takes to make things as sharp as that video I posted of me swing a hair at a blade and it cutting clean. He said he wanted a hair splitting sushi knife. Total time 10 hours (?)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Looks deadly sharp! The handle looks great.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


How did you do the two tone dye, that looks amazing! How is your forge fired, gas or???? With the price of gas I would like to try and build up a wood fired forge. Do you think this would work? I know you have plans for your kiln but do you have plans for a forge also? We have a friend down the hill that built a big concrete pizza oven and we have gotten it up to 800 degrees with a realitively small fire inside. I think with a smaller more confined fire area and some way to feed the air into it, a guy should be able to get it hot. We have alot of keawe(mesquite) here locally that seems to burn hot, but perhaps not hot enough. 
Regardless, I love the knife and I have been wanting to make a small splitting knife, you know with a striking edge on the backside of the blade.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Harold. The 2 tone dye is RIT clothes dye. Mix up black and put it on…then wash it off really quickly. Since the quilted wood is a mix of end grain and straight grain is soaks deeper/faster into the end grain. Then I mix up some yellow dye, put it on and leave it. I do alot of 2 tone stuff.
My forge is wood fired (I am not welding steel, just heat treating) I have a picture of the experimental stages (I cut a slot in the side later so I could lay flat bar in) It is just a metal drum with a blower. I cut the drum in 1/2 and flipped it inside itself and peeled it back, make sense ? So I would have 2 bottoms, one for the wood and the other to keep the blower air going the through the holes I made for under the fire. 30 minute deal, looks kinda cheesy but it works and I have $0 invested in it (I run a sawmill, I have tons of hardwood scrap to burn too) I can get the stuff I work with hot enough with just wood.









More pictures of me making a plane iron. Bar stock I put the edge on first








Silica mixture to add "hamon" 








In the forge for heat treat. I scooped more coals over it after the picture.








Ice quench
















Cut to length and sharpened








Back of plane iron


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


A lot of hard work by the look of it. Can you give some more details on the dyes used for the handle - it is stunning


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Tony. I use RIT clothes dye, you can get it at the grocery store.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Daren you are prize.

Old country secrets and executed with finess.

Can you give us more?

I am intrigued with metal alchemy.

Bob


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Daren - awesome work. I think that metal work - tool making - has every right to as space on this site, hard to cut wood (or even sushi) with wood alone! It interests me and I'm sure, many others too!


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Sharpening, shaping metal does have a place here because not everyone has the money or time to just run down to the local sawsmith and have him sharpen our tools. Be careful with those knives Darren, they look razor sharp.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Great blog Daren. I've often wondered about how the knives were made. Thanks, very interesting and beautiful knife.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Nice knife. I've forged a couple of Bowie knives in the past. You might consider a larger tang if you are going to be using it for anything but a kitchen knife.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


Yea John, that knife is going to be used very delicately, what I have there is plenty. I have made a few knives, anything that is going to see rough action gets a full tang. I buried these pictures in another persons project here. This is a full tang this shirasaya katana (I did not do the steel on this one, just all the wood) As I explained in that post Shirasaya translates to "white scabbard" (or plain ?). The blade can be stored in these bindings. The heavily finished wraps and enameled saya can cause rust in the blade. The shirasaya is a display feature/preservation technique…no tsuba, that is mounted when the blade is called to duty.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> *Just a little wood, I have 2 loves wood and steel (wood most).*
> 
> I have not followed up on my plane making series as I promised, sorry. This is an addition, but not very much wood related either. I hope no one feels it is too off subject. Another jock (zebrano) posted a knife handle and sheath he made as a project, it prompted me to blog this knife.
> 
> ...


All three of these pieces are beautiful, fascinating and empowering. To think that you have pulled all this off without spending a fortune is very heartening for someone who might like to jump in without breaking the bank is very cool. Thanks, Daren.


----------

